# Help with extreme bad breath



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My senior GSD Shasta has had really bad breath for some time now, it's so bad that when she's breathing hard the whole room will smell like her mouth. It's really gross. I brush her teeth about every other day (which she absolutely hates) and it doesn't help much. She's way too old to take to get her teeth cleaned at the vets. I've tried the greenies and treats like them and they don't seem to help, they also give her an upset stomach. What else can I try to get her mouth to not smell so bad?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She most likely needs a deep cleaning and possibly teeth need to be removed. Oral health is very important to your dog's overall health so an appointment with your vet to take care of this is important IMO.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She probably has an infection in her mouth. If it smells that bad you really need to take her to the vet.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Could be an infection or bad tooth. If it keeps up much longer I'd do a vet check to make sure.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I've taken her to two different vets and both have said she's too old to put under for dental cleaning, theres no infection that they could see. She's 14 and 9 months old so any kind of invasive vet procedure would be too much for her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What does she eat? What supplements are you giving her?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

She gets a mix of dry food and home made "wet" food; Kirkland signature adult formula and a few spoonfuls of cooked brown rice, deer meat, some egg, canned pumpkin and Springtime Inc.'s Longevity formula mixed in as a supplement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Try adding probiotics and digestive enzymes just in case it's a digestion issue.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Can she still chew on raw beef knuckles?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nigel said:


> Can she still chew on raw beef knuckles?


I just have to say that when Chama was about 12 she broke a tooth chewing on a raw bone and my vet said this was super common for older dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> I just have to say that when Chama was about 12 she broke a tooth chewing on a raw bone and my vet said this was super common for older dogs.


 I thought that may be the risk, too bad, the bones work well helping to keep my girls teeth clean.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't know if this stuff works but....
PetzLife - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

Bad Breath in Dogs: Causes and Cures

My Dog Has Bad Breath. How Can I Treat It?

Pepcid??? 

My vet sells stuff to add to the water and they feel it works - they sell it after cleanings and it's safe. I've had 2 dogs get involuntary dentals in the last year - both seniors with broken teeth, but not 14.75 years old.  Anyway, you may want to ask about that.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

would a little bit of plain/greek yogurt do the same as probiotics? As for the raw knuckles, she would love it but I have never been able to trust her with bones she tries to swallow them whole, same with raw hides and chewies. I'll try that stuff you add to the water next and see what the results are. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I remember one of of my first 2 GSDs having horrible teeth and wicked breath...probably my EPI gal. I think I decided to give her some RMB and deal with the runs...but it sure cleaned her teeth....and her breath as well. 


SuperG


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

astrovan2487 said:


> would a little bit of plain/greek yogurt do the same as probiotics? As for the raw knuckles, she would love it but I have never been able to trust her with bones she tries to swallow them whole, same with raw hides and chewies. I'll try that stuff you add to the water next and see what the results are. Thanks for all the suggestions!


A little bit of yogurt won't hurt but will not really help. You need to get the capsules. You can just add them to her food. Digestive enzymes should help too.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I got this on ebay yesterday to try out, hopefully it works "TropiClean Fresh Breath + Hip & Joint Oral Care Water Additive For Dogs" I don't mind her bad breath so much but it drives my husband nuts!


----------

